

Apple: “DNS error” responsible for ongoing iTunes, App Store outages - danyork
http://www.cnbc.com/id/102495735

======
danyork
> _The cause was an internal DNS error at Apple_

Anyone know anything more? (Just curious)

------
dang
Url changed from [http://arstechnica.com/apple/2015/03/apple-dns-error-
respons...](http://arstechnica.com/apple/2015/03/apple-dns-error-responsible-
for-ongoing-itunes-app-store-outages/), which points to this.

